# Best smoke stack placement, need help!



## spi sharker (Jul 14, 2014)

[ATTACHMENT=1541]20140630_124323.jpg (68k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT] THIS is the start of my smoker. I'm having a hard time deciding where the smoke stack should be placed. It will be on left side away from fire box, but I've seen on top of pit, at middle of pit at grill level on side of pit, or couple inches below grill on side of pit. Which position do you all think is better.


----------



## va_connoisseur (Jul 14, 2014)

You need to decide if your designing a traditional off-set or a reverse flow. That will determine where your stack goes.


----------



## spi sharker (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks for replying, i was thinking of doing reverse flow, but have thoughts of it requiring more fuel to maintain the temp. So I decided on traditional. What is your opinion on ghis?


----------



## va_connoisseur (Jul 14, 2014)

I've had both and I don't see a significant increase in fuel consumption with the reverse flow. I do see more even heating with the reverse flow. Have you used the pit builder calculator to calculate the size of your firebox and smoke stack?

Here is the link:http://www.feldoncentral.com/bbqcalculator.html


----------



## spi sharker (Jul 18, 2014)

I have used the calculator which was very helpful. So I should use a 6 in diameter with 17 in long  smoke stack, but don't want smoke in my face so I'm going with a 4 inch wide and 37 inch long if I remember correctly.


----------



## va_connoisseur (Jul 18, 2014)

You can angle the stack away from your face. It won't be an issue


----------



## spi sharker (Jul 18, 2014)

[ATTACHMENT=1547]20140521_140707_1.jpg (1,522k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT] that would work. I think I should have started by posting my goal. I hope the pic came out.


----------

